# Topics > 5G >  5G, Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.

huawei.com/5g

Playlist "Real 5G"

----------


## Airicist

Huawei’s Vision for 5G

Published on Nov 25, 2014




> Tong Wen, head of Huawei’s 5G R&D division, reveals the progress the company has made in developing 5G technology and Huawei’s vision of a 5G world.

----------


## Airicist

Defining 5G

Published on Dec 2, 2014




> For a technology that doesn’t even exist, 5G is getting an awful lot of attention and hype. But what is it, and how do we get there? Mobile World Live takes a look.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei Rotating CEO talks 5G – MWC 2015

Published on Mar 5, 2015




> According to Huawei Rotating CEO Ken Hu, “5G will change the role of the telecom industry. It will become a great enabler for industrial revolution.” Check out what else he has to say about 4.5G, 5G, and the development and partnerships thereof.

----------


## Airicist

5G, Creating New Opportunities

Published on Dec 15, 2015




> As we look ahead to MBB 2020, we take the first steps towards a better connected world. The combination of holographic imaging, augmented reality, driverless car, smart factory, intelligent agriculture, smart logistics along with 5G's ultra-high throughput, ultra-low latency and massive connections will stimulate an astonishing transformation of the way we live our lives, and even inspire the creation of new business models and industries.

----------


## Airicist

5G: Enabling a Super Connected World

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> At MWC 2016, Hidetaka Shiraishi discusses the launch of 5G. A technology which will drive efficiencies within the ICT industry enabling self-driving cars, automated manufacturing and real-time remote surgeries to become a reality.

----------


## Airicist

Evolution to 5G

Published on Nov 23, 2016




> IT & Mobile BT Group Managing Director Fotis Karonis is excited about the vertical collaboration that 5G will deliver. To prepare for 5G, the operator is upgrading its 4G networks, with LTE broadcast as an upcoming service highlight.

----------


## Airicist

MWC17: Peter Zhou on Advanced MIMO Technologies & 5G Business Prep

Published on Feb 27, 2017




> Huawei Wireless CMO Yuefeng Zhou talks to Light Reading Editor in Chief about MIMO Technologies and the business preparation for 5G.

----------


## Airicist

A better connected future with 5G

Published on May 1, 2017




> Shankminds’ founder and Huawei KOL Peter Shankman explains why 2G, 3G and 4G will save lives when 5G is the norm.

----------


## Airicist

MWCS17: 5G tele-operated driving with Huawei

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Huawei, China Mobile & SAIC's partnership will soon allow you to drive your car while still in your living room.

----------


## Airicist

5G tele-operated driving with Huawei

Published on Jul 5, 2017




> You don't have to be in the car to drive, change lanes or break with Huawei's 5G tele-operated driving technology. Watch our video for more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "5G fast and ultra-low latency robot control demonstrated"

by Frank Tobe
October 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

MBBF17: the road to 5G

Published on Nov 30, 2017




> There’s huge amounts of hype around 5G at the moment – the next generation mobile technology set to appear in the next couple of years. Mobile World Live is at Huawei’s Mobile Broadband Forum to find out why 5G is such a big deal. When will we see the technology launched and what services will it enable? Operators LG UPlus, Orange and NTT DOCOMO, as well as chipset giant Intel, provide their perspectives.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the HUAWEI 5G CPE

Published on Feb 25, 2018




> Uniting technology, infrastructure and people. Introducing the world's first 3GPP commercial CPE, the #HUAWEI 5G CPE

----------


## Airicist

GSA President Joe Barrett on how 5G is a game changer

Published on Mar 6, 2018




> We interviewed Joe Barrett of the Global Mobile Suppliers Association (GSA) on the disruptive and exciting changes that 5G will bring to industries and consumers around the world.

----------


## Airicist

Why was Huawei’s 5G Core Solution awarded the GSMA Best Network Software Breakthrough Award?

Published on Mar 6, 2018




> Huawei’s 5G Core Solution is the first all convergence core solution in the industry based on the micro-service-centric and SBA service architectures. Learn more about its key features and benefits to operators.

----------


## Airicist

Reflections on 5G at Huawei Analyst Summit 2018

Published on Apr 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Huawei Global MBB Forum 2018: DIS Set To Power Indoor 5G

Published on Nov 21, 2018




> DIS (Digitalization Indoor System) technology will play a major role in improving 4G user experience and help operators prepare for #5G. GSMA’s Technical Director, HKT’s Head of Strategic Wireless Technology and Stratto’s CEO talk about the benefits DIS has to offer at #HWMBBF

----------


## Airicist

5 revolutionary changes by 5G

Published on Dec 11, 2018




> At the 2019 Global Mobile Broadband Forum in London, Huawei Rotating Chairman Ken Hu outlined the five fundamental changes that 5G will bring. He encouraged industry partners to adopt a fresh mindset as they define new devices, develop new applications, and make new breakthroughs in user experience. This, he said, is key to maximizing the value of 5G.

----------


## Airicist

5G becomes a reality

Published on Dec 29, 2018




> This year’s Global MBB Forum reflected how 2018 has been a pivotal year on the road to 5G. In this video feature the GSMA, Intel, 5GIC, Orange and Ofcom share their thoughts on progress so far, what exciting new services 5G will deliver, and the biggest challenges ahead.

----------


## Airicist

GSMA on Intelligent Connectivity and 5G

Published on Dec 29, 2018




> With 2018 the year 5G became a commercial reality, GSMA Director General Mats Granryd offers his assessment of industry progress and what new services the technology will enable. Plus there’s thoughts on how 5G and AI will drive a new era of ‘Intelligent Connectivity.’

----------


## Airicist

Huawei: digitization simplified 5G rollout

Published on Jan 18, 2019




> Combining an expertise in the future technologies of #AI and #CloudComputing, Huawei is leading the new wave of telecom tech with #5G. With effective base stations already established in over 170 regions around the world, Huawei is now making it more efficient for engineers to do site survey.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei Mobile 5G launch - We're live

Streamed live Jan 24, 2019




> Find out some exciting news about what may be coming from MWC 2019. Join us LIVE at 10-11:30AM GMT+8, 24.01.2019 from Beijing for the #HUAWEI 5G and Pre MWC 2019 Briefing.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei MWC19: Industry and Life Reimagined with 5G

Published on Feb 12, 2019




> The Mobile World Congress is the world’s largest exhibition for the mobile industry. At this year’s pre-MWC19, we dig deep to find out what the coming 5G era looks like with Huawei. ‘Building a fully-connected, intelligent world’ is this year’s theme and the technology discussed promises just that. For example: ultra-HD movies downloaded in 10 seconds.
> 
> What are the new ideas being shared with the world? What opportunities will 5G bring? How will advanced AI transform the industry? That and many other exciting insights into our digital lives. Join Huawei at MWC19.

----------


## Airicist

Next Station – 5G.

Published on Feb 19, 2019




> In a first for 5G, Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station shows the world what a smart train station looks like: VR, robot waiters, smart toilets, HD movie downloads in 20 seconds, 4K video, and more.
> 
> What’s enabling all this intelligence? The only commercially available 5G Digital Indoor System in the industry. And soon the 60 million passengers who pass through Asia’s biggest traffic hub will be enjoying a completely new travel experience - Huawei is aiming to deploy the solution station-wide by the end of 2019.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei is 'open' to selling its 5G modems, but only to Apple

Published on Apr 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Huawei: Automation Is the 4th Dimension of the 5G Era

Published on Apr 21, 2019




> Peter Jarich, Head of GSMA Intelligence on how automation is the 4th dimension of the 5G Era. To reach the goal will take time, but it must be started.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei: Real 5G - Intelligent Mining

Published on Jul 12, 2019




> #Huawei #Real5G now means mining can be done remotely from up to 1,000 kilometers away, boosting comfort, convenience and efficiency.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei: the secret to our world’s best 5G equipment

Published on Aug 6, 2019




> Huawei is not just motivated, but dedicated to creating the world’s best 5G equipment, and we’ve done exactly that. But how? What is the secret to our success? Two words for starters – 2012 Lab. Here’s where all the magic happens. In our Structure Material & Mechanics Lab, Advanced Thermal Technology Lab and Antenna Lab, we simulate all imaginable conditions and scenarios and put our equipment to the test till they pass with flying colors.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Top Huawei exec Guo Ping says 5G will be 'the new electricity' when combined with AI and other technologies"

by Charlie Wood
November 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei Opens 5G-Powered AI Lab In S'pore, To Cultivate Over 1,000 Talent In Next 3 Years"

by Melissa Chan
November 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Business opportunities brought by 5G

Mar 9, 2020




> The mass rollout of 5G networks requires financial investment, but also promises profitable long-term returns. Omdia Principal Analyst Julian Watson tells Professor Sally Eaves how operators can seize the huge opportunities on offer through cooperation and innovation.

----------


## Airicist

5G is reshaping the world

Oct 13, 2020




> The growth of #5G creates tons of new business applications, but also reshapes business models. Watch #Huawei Director of Network Transformation Marketing Dept Carrier BG Bill Qin and global AI & IoT expert Ronald Van Loon discuss the future of networks.

----------


## Airicist

"Huawei's David Wang: Defining 5.5G for a Better, Intelligent World"

November 16, 2020

----------

